# Best Horse Face/Head!



## VanillaBean

Subbing! People are usually all "OMGZZZZ I love her face" about Gracie, so...


----------



## xVannaIsLifex

Griffin is funny looking.


----------



## Roperchick

Honey looking all pertyful


----------



## Roperchick

i know this one doesnt count but its epic haha








Josie








duuuuur baseball









Charlie








3rd mask of the summer








i whip my hair back and forth! Scootie


----------



## waresbear

Value Added aka Scotty too hotty


----------



## Almond Joy

Awesome everyone! Let's keep this going!


----------



## Almond Joy

Woops double post


----------



## palominolover

Here's Echo


----------



## MBFoley

Angel - 17yr old thoroughbred mare


















Marquis - 22yr old Arabian stallion


















Kid Rocker - 5yr old thoroughbred gelding


----------



## Almond Joy

Ohhh I love arabian heads XD


----------



## PaintHorseMares

How could you not love this face (Paint mare "Lady")?


----------



## skyhorse1999

Chief...He is a school horse i used to ride last year, if it doesnt count then ignore this








This is us on Halloween last year








Again, not my horse, she is my friends with the friends permission HEr name is Ronnie, 13 y/o arab...she is soo cute, and almost always has her ears forward))








and again!








and now we are on to my horse!!!!!!!










and the beautifull white half of his face!


----------



## Almond Joy

skyhorse1999 said:


> Chief...He is a school horse i used to ride last year, if it doesnt count then ignore this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us on Halloween last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not my horse, she is my friends with the friends permission HEr name is Ronnie, 13 y/o arab...she is soo cute, and almost always has her ears forward))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now we are on to my horse!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the beautifull white half of his face!


I could only see the pictures of your horse!


----------



## cmarie

Blue and her filly


----------



## cmarie

Spidy....


----------



## jody111

Prada



















Kazz


----------



## AnnaT

HARRRIIISSOONNN


----------



## Mingiz

JR my walker


Reno MFT


Rawhide MFT


Eddy my John Mule


----------



## Shadow Puppet

This is Shadow on a trail ride...I know it's more than her face but she's soo cute on this picture...I think so at least!!!


----------



## palominolover

Here's my cute pony Henry. He was in a grumpy mood that day ;P


----------



## lilkitty90

Baby
















Carmen


Sparta


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Honor















Haley















Pella







Rags







Woodstock







"Iz my best puss in boots eyes, pleeeease can I have more food?" 







The old man sharing his mash with one of the barn kitties


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Oooh I wanna play! Everyone's pictures are so amazing and adorable!!

Do you mind if they are VERY slightly edited to enhance the pic or should they be stock photos only?


----------



## BarrelBunny

I'll play!  Be prepared for an explosion :twisted:

Roo: I LOVE her head and neck  















Doodles: Teehee don't tell her that I posted these... :lol:















Newter: A picture from FOREVER ago, but is the best one I have of him... 








Taco: He's a meaner head on the outside, but THE BIGGEST baby on the inside.















Goose: My old man. 








Spanky: Who knows? lol


----------



## MLShunterjumper

In order from top to bottom:
Jitterbug
Sara
Amigo (I hope it counts as a headshot)


----------



## MLShunterjumper

I've got one last photo...
Flicka


----------



## horseandme

Western Securitee
and JPs Zip Es Honeybar


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Josey









APHA name pending: Bon Temps Jubilee (Not sure about barn name yet!)









Roux...hehehe









Holly lookin' pretty with her wet nose and freckles.


----------



## QHriderKE

My pony gelding that I sold... he's just too adorable...










"Oh hai. Green tub. We meet again. You're looking rather empty though..."









Long mane = patience for it to be braided.


----------



## jessicapworkman

Ayla


----------



## Ellieandrose

Zoeeeey


----------



## StellaIW




----------



## Amlalriiee




----------



## eventer forever

*Me and Bootzy*

This is my favorite pic of my horse. Bootz - my 6 year old thoroughbred stallion.


----------



## sckamper

Addie:
















Bailey
















Gracie








Dooley


----------



## Gallop On

Subbingg! I need to get back on my laptop


----------



## redwing57

Blues icy blue eyes


----------



## Almond Joy

This is going to take forever to judge you guys!!!! Just a reminder, this contest will end at *Midnight on Sunday, July 15th. They will be judged and the winners will be posted by Monday evening!* The judging will be split into three divisions... Best Looks, Best Markings, and Funniest. And then one more will be chosen from the left overs!!!!


----------



## Duren

Isabella

















McKenzie


----------



## Tux

Here is Tuxedo; he has a medicine hat marking:


----------



## flytobecat

This one of my favorite picts of Mona and Romeo beside her.


----------



## jfisher256

Willby-a Thoroughbred that I am currently riding in lessons to see if I like him enough to buy him


----------



## barrelracer11

LOVE this contest!


----------



## WesternBella

My beautiful boy Ransom<3








Such a sweet face...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

barrelracer11 said:


> LOVE this contest!
> 
> View attachment 104937
> 
> 
> View attachment 104938


PLEASE say the horses' names next to the photos everyone! Especially you BarrelRacer11!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

here is my boy outlaw 
second one is of outlaw and mya (in the red)


----------



## Tux

Sorry, I put three pics, I will just enter the first and last (ignore the middle)


----------



## SaddleStrings

*Belle!*

Just posted this one in another thread, but when I saw this thread, this pic is perfect here!


----------



## barrelracer11

Oops!  The names are in the order of the pictures.

Rebel
Splash
Treasure


----------



## Standardbred

Here are my entries:

Ruby:

















Millie:


















Enjoy!


----------



## EmilyandJesse

This is my horse sporting the fly mask, and eating a carrot at the same time.









This is also my horse in just a classic headshot


----------



## Kayella

Sorry if they're freaking huge!


----------



## redwing57

EmilyandJesse said:


> This is my horse sporting the fly mask, and eating a carrot at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my horse in just a classic headshot


The second pic reminds me of my girl so much


----------



## Horses4Healing

Here are my entires:

Tia 1









Tia 2









Kitt 









Rusty 









Judge 1









Judge 2









Sky and Rebel


----------



## texasgal

Six Fingers










and Double


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl




----------



## Oldhorselady

Jasper....


----------



## Ellieandrose

Can I put one more in?
This is Ozzie.


----------



## barrelbeginner

These are my boys and girl Sunny ,Poncho and Camo


----------



## blush

Robertooo:


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Sky...17 yr old MFT and her filly born 7/9/12


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Ace <3
















Luke <3


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Awww Robbie! Hate to admit to having favorites, but Roberto is probably my favorite guy on the forum


----------



## blush

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Awww Robbie! Hate to admit to having favorites, but Roberto is probably my favorite guy on the forum


Awe why thank you! 
He is quite the special boy...maybe a little too special haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Prettiest face.


----------



## Almond Joy

Entries will be closed at 8:00 pm eastern standard time tonight.


----------



## Centaurheart

Half-Arab Half Friesian - 5Yo filly











Same horse


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Starry-boo! She's a lot cuter and sweeter than Brock ;-)


----------



## texasgal

Somebody has QUITE the job ahead of them, sifting through all these pretty babies!


----------



## Almond Joy

It was a REALLY tough decision, so many choices, I changed my mind so many times!!!! Here are the winners:
Best Markings- Splash (Barrelracer11)
Best Humor- Charlie (Roperchick)
Best Looks- Mina (Centaurheart)
Cutest- Ruby (Standardbred)

Everyone's horses were great and I loved all the pics!!!!


----------



## Centaurheart

I don't know how you picked either. Everyone always has such adorable horses - the big ones, the small ones, the funny ones, the sassy ones... its so hard.

Thanks for saying nice things about Mina, but in my book everyone won! Why? We have horses in our lives.


----------



## MLShunterjumper

Thanks Almond Joy, that was a great contest!


----------



## Canteringleap

All your horses are stunning! 

Seeing double  









Edit - ah just saw it was over! Throwing that one out there anyway


----------



## GlassPlatypus

I know the contest is over, but my boy Neddie wanted to be in it anyway:











Especially since he is ALL head/face. :lol:


----------

